

Four reasons why Drupal should fork PHP - mikey_p
http://blog.calevans.com/2011/04/07/four-reasons-why-drupal-should-fork-php/

======
thefreshteapot
Interesting to read and to ponder. Personally (myself included) more php
developers need to make a little effort to give back to the core, it doesnt
need to be in bug fixes or new features. The excellent documentation is
downloadable, from which you can add your "examples" and start giving back.

Drupal shouldnt fork php, extensions were mentioned, rightfully. The author
didnt go into explaining the "whys" for Drupal. As a non Drupal developer im
curious to know some of the pain points.

------
kylewpppd
This article was ok, but the title is pure sensationalism. The author even
concedes that he doesn't want Drupal to fork PHP. Maybe I missed the point of
the article then. Seems to me the point was another article that talks about
how bad PHP is.

~~~
calevans
Hi!

The point of the post was to start a discussion, which it did. It was aimed at
PHP developers, not Drupal developers and my goal was to present a scenario
that they could ponder. What IF one of the major projects got to the point
where they felt it was in their best interest to fork PHP.

I don't think PHP is bad. As a member of the PHP community, I do everything I
can to promote PHP and it's usage, best practices, etc. There are however,
lessons we as a community can learn from the projects that have been built on
PHP.

I agree with the previous commenter that more PHP developers should give back.
Since I'm not a C programmer, I give back through writing, pointing people to
tutorials and blog posts around the web, and speaking at user groups around my
region. I encourage every PHP developer to get involved in their local PUG and
be an active member.

Thank you for taking the time to read the post and comment on it. :)

=C=

------
tintin
One reason why they shouldn't: When they fork PHP, they need another team to
maintain there PHP fork. A team like.. the team maintaining PHP already.

